# Closet lighting - high end



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas to add lighting in a reach-in closet in a high-end, contemporary condo. 60" width. I'm thinking a light bar installed above the doors. They don't want fluorescent. Any suggestions and online leads? Something warm and bright and safe for a closet. Thanks much.


----------



## jswain (Jan 24, 2015)

How about a nice fluorescent strip, above door, but use the new LED bulbs instead.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Rope lighting is the way to go. But rather than just attaching it to the wall, build a 2½" gutter shelf along the back wall near the ceiling and then drop your rope light into it. OR you could build that gutter around the entire closet perimeter. 

Doing it this way will keep the actual rope light from being exposed but you'll just see light emanate from what looks like crown molding.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

They make LED closet rods but I would probably do as stated-- led bulbin a fluorescent or use an Led undercabinet light on the wall above the door


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

I used these when I redid my closet:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jswain said:


> How about a nice fluorescent strip, above door, but use the new LED bulbs instead.


Last I looked, LED wasn't approved?


----------



## jswain (Jan 24, 2015)

By code? Haven't heard of any issues with it here.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

There is a code here........ Can't remember..........Bulbs must be X amount of inches from shelf. Fire hazard. Seen/witnessed a place burn because kids piled clothes too close to light.

I've done a ton of houses with fluorescent mounted on wall/header above door with jamb switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> There is a code here........ Can't remember..........Bulbs must be X amount of inches from shelf. Fire hazard. Seen/witnessed a place burn because kids piled clothes too close to light.
> 
> I've done a ton of houses with fluorescent mounted on wall/header above door with jamb switch. :thumbsup:


Almost forgot...they want a jamb switch, too. How easy to wire it after everything's complete? Pull of some casing on the inside and a little fishing? (I'll let my electrician handle it.)


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

The switches are a royal pain to install as an after thought---you electrician will send you his bill---


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

hdavis said:


> Last I looked, LED wasn't approved?


Look again-- they most definitely are approved. :thumbsup:



> 410.16 Luminaires in Clothes Closets.
> (A) Luminaire Types Permitted. Only luminaires of the
> following types shall be permitted in a closet:
> (1) Surface-mounted or recessed incandescent or LED luminaires
> ...





pritch said:


> I used these when I redid my closet:



These would not be compliant. I didn't realize an LED had to be enclosed until I read what I posted from the 2014 NEC. There would also be no way to stop someone from making it incandescent. Tracks IMO are not closet compliant.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> The switches are a royal pain to install as an after thought---you electrician will send you his bill---


I'm trying to envision what this job will entail. A royal pain with a multi-tool (1" inch blade) and sharp chisels? I'm feeling somewhat optimistic.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

I see 2 options for the door switch.

Cut out for the box and drill the the jack and king stud into the near by open bay. Assuming an attic above drill a hole in the bay and drop a string with a nut attached for weight. Then try and fish the wire into the box thru the studs. No mess

Others have used a low voltage switch like the alarm guys use-- little round ball. First the wire but you will need a contactor or an ice cube relay to switch to the high voltage.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> I see 2 options for the door switch.
> 
> Cut out for the box and drill the the jack and king stud into the near by open bay. Assuming an attic above drill a hole in the bay and drop a string with a nut attached for weight. Then try and fish the wire into the box thru the studs. No mess
> 
> Others have used a low voltage switch like the alarm guys use-- little round ball. First the wire but you will need a contactor or an ice cube relay to switch to the high voltage.


Attic above? :laughing::no: High rise condo. We're getting power from a nearby receptacle.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> Attic above? :laughing::no: High rise condo. We're getting power from a nearby receptacle.


Chop it up :thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> Look again-- they most definitely are approved. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the post as using an unenclosed strip light. On top of that, I assume any bulb type that will fit may wind up in the fixture, but that isn't a code issue as much as a liability issue.:thumbsup:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

hdavis said:


> I read the post as using an unenclosed strip light. On top of that, I assume any bulb type that will fit may wind up in the fixture, but that isn't a code issue as much as a liability issue.:thumbsup:


Is a track light surface mounted?? I believe so.... Do what you will but IMO, and many others on electrical forums as well as inspectors in our area would agree it is not compliant

Can I install a porcelain keyless and install a CFL or LED bulb... again I think not


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> Is a track light surface mounted?? I believe so.... Do what you will but IMO, and many others on electrical forums as well as inspectors in our area would agree it is not compliant
> 
> Can I install a porcelain keyless and install a CFL or LED bulb... again I think not[/QUOTE
> 
> Huh? The track light post wasn't one I wrote or responded to.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

hdavis said:


> C'est Moi said:
> 
> 
> > Is a track light surface mounted?? I believe so.... Do what you will but IMO, and many others on electrical forums as well as inspectors in our area would agree it is not compliant
> ...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> hdavis said:
> 
> 
> > You stated that you read the article as referring to uncovered strip lights. Then you stated that the open bulb was not a code compliant issue since it was led.
> ...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

I guess I misunderstood your post., I apologize


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess I misunderstood your post., I apologize


No problem, I wanted to clear it up instead of going round and round. It was kind of a quick post, so I saw how it could get cross wired:thumbsup:


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

C'est Moi said:


> These would not be compliant. I didn't realize an LED had to be enclosed until I read what I posted from the 2014 NEC. There would also be no way to stop someone from making it incandescent. Tracks IMO are not closet compliant.



I'll have to check that out-the box said they were good to use. Sure don't want any problems.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> I'm trying to envision what this job will entail. A royal pain with a multi-tool (1" inch blade) and sharp chisels? I'm feeling somewhat optimistic.


Spade bit.........Spec'd size for switch, drill through jamb to wall cavity, then fish up/down from light.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Spade bit.........Spec'd size for switch, drill through jamb to wall cavity, then fish up/down from light.


I thought I had to mortise to accommodate the switch box, also.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I may propose these LED strip lights. FYI:

http://www.pegasuslighting.com/led-strip-light-straight-edge-versatile-mount.html#specifications


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Almost forgot...they want a jamb switch, too. How easy to wire it after everything's complete? Pull of some casing on the inside and a little fishing? (I'll let my electrician handle it.)


Drill a 3/4" or 1" hole in the jamb (or whatever accommodates your jamb switch) and then take a long 3/8" drill bit and drill diagonally through the 1" hole towards the inside of the closet.

Thread your wiring through that hole and then make a series of small holes up to your light fixture by threading and fishing it up the wall. The damage will be minimal and it will be inside of the closet if you aren't that great of a drywaller.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

My electrician sometimes uses motion switches when I don't want to drill the jamb. Sometimes mounted on the ceiling but usually on a sidewall


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> I thought I had to mortise to accommodate the switch box, also.


Yes, look at the spec for the Leviton 1865. Bore a pair of holes and finish with chisel.


----------

